
Alibaba and Twitter backer makes first-ever India bet - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/zuora-filing-ipo-great-news-rival-chargebee-closed-series-c
======
daniyalwali
Obviously, India is an all-time fascination for worldwide businesses.

